# Nikon D200 or D7000



## NeoPho (Dec 6, 2011)

I had decided on the D7000 but found a D200 used for 500$ what do u guys think?


----------



## MrSleepin (Dec 6, 2011)

i'd go for the newer technology... 

also, hd video.


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2011)

The D200 has a lot going for it. The $700 or more you save can go to glass and/or othe accesories for it.

To a large extent, it depends on what it is you want to shoot, which you don't mention.

Regarding video - A DSLR is not configured properly to effectively shoot high quality video. A couple of thousand $$$$'s in accessories (follow focus, rear LCD viewer, good microphone, powerful continuous lighting, blah, blah, blah) have to be purchased to do that.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 6, 2011)

D200 prices have been getting lower, If you do go for one, you should be able to get one with the basics for a bit less than $500. The D200 has better build and better functions while the D7000 has a better sensor.

The D200 is a power hog but the CCD sensor in it renders skin tones in way many find pleasing, which makes it a nice studio camera. This was a high end camera just a few short years ago. It can still do what it did then.


----------



## Pictorbski (Dec 6, 2011)

I've taken many fantastic shots with the D200 over the years... Still use it today (didn't get sucked into the 300 or 300s). If I had the choice though, I would go with the newer technology. The D7000 destroys the 200/300s in every way except build. If you don't plan on dropping it or shooting in a downpour, you have no worries. I'm tempted to get the 7000 but I'm waiting patiently for the D400.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 7, 2011)

D7000 no brainer...d7000 has great build quality. Its magnesium alloy body and weather sealed. what more do you need? The higher ISO, faster frame rate, better sensor. The list goes on.


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone....might wait a bit then.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

The D200 has a magnesium alloy chassis (body) and weather sealing.

The D7000 only has magnesium top and back covers, and while the D7000 has some weather sealing, the weather sealing is not as extensive as the weather sealing in the D200 because the D7000 lacks a complete metal chassis.

D200 from Nikon


> *Durable, magnesium alloy (Mg) body:* Nikon's advanced technologies and mechanisms are housed within a rugged, lightweight magnesium alloy chassis, ready for the most rigorous of assignments. Additional dust and moisture sealing add to the D200's strength.



D7000 from Nikon


> Compact but durable with *magnesium-alloy top and rear covers, *superior weather and dust seals ...


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 7, 2011)

$500 is to much for a used d200.  basically the d200 is a d3000 in a d300 body. The d7000 has a MUCH better sensor.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

D200 is rugged, and can be had on the very cheap.  Here's what they go for with a few lenses in FL (before the craigslist negotiations):  Nikon D200 - In Person Only - Cash


----------

